# Updating E Licenser Control nightmare



## Monika (Oct 31, 2022)

Windows 10, VEP 6, Cubase 11. Tried to reinstall elicdnser control - when I downloaded the newest version installed, it for some reason installed as bersjjj 6.7.1.8.8151 (which is definitely older), and I can’t seem to update it - that stops VEP from running as the e-license control center is too old … any ideas?


----------



## Ben (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi Monika!
Try installing the version from this page: https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ontrol-Center-License-Management#current_elcc


----------

